# What is the best tooth paste?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I like CET - switched to another brand for a month or two, and actually noticed their teeth getting dirtier - I really do think that it has a legitimate tarter control factor!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Also, you may want to try the Zututh Toothbrush - really like how it surrounds the teeth - even gets the back of the very last molars!
Just get the manual ones though - the electric one did not impress me.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I like Logic - it is effective, easy to spread but not too gloopy, and the dogs love the taste. I use it in conjunction with PlaqueOff, which helps to soften tartar.


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

I really like CET Tartar Control. The enzymes are supposed to break down tarter and kill bacteria. It does not foam though(if that's what you're looking for?).


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I just purchased CET yesterday from the vet. I will use it tonight,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Like fjm, I use logic gel toothpaste every day and also put a small scoop of plaque off on their food in the evening. They love having their teeth cleaned.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use 'TropiClean clean teeth gel'. I really like it because you just put two drops of gel on each side of the mouth on the back teeth and it's not necessary to brush! I do brush anyway, with a finger brush, as it is more effective if you do......... and it is done before lights out when I know there will be no more food around, and the gel can do it's job! Molly's teeth are now very white! Works for me!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried Tropiclene, but the dogs hated it, and I found it very runny - it got everywhere, and I wasted more than I used. The Petzlife gel was very effective, but again, the dogs loathed it so much that they hid at teeth cleaning time. The Logic, on the other hand, is considered the treat that makes up for having their teeth brushed!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

For the last two months, I've been using Healthy Mouth gel, which is applied with a cotton swab, after I brush Jazz's teeth at bedtime. I'm fairly ineffective with the toothbrushing, but my husband helps me with the gel, so it's going where it's supposed to go. Despite that (and almost-daily raw bones), the brown stains on her molars haven't decreased at all. I'll use all of the gel I have, but I don't know that I'll spend $60+ dollars for another container.

Incidentally, both my dogs like the taste of Petco's enzymatic toothpaste, but they hate the Petco tartar control paste.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I use Virbac CET and Petzcare Oral Care Gel along with raw meaty bones.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I am doing an 'experiment" with my 4 dogs. 2 are getting Petzlife gel and 2 are getting CET from the vet. All 4 have nice clean teeth, although one of the CET dogs has some plaque on the gumline of her carnassials that just will not budge. It's a small line, and I could scrape it off with the scaler.

No, the dogs hATE the taste of the petzlife gel, but it works VERY well and so too bad, so sad my friends  I make them sit still for tooth care. 

Mean momma with dogs with nice, clean mouths.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah...they DO hate the petzlife!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the responses!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

